# Vergleich relative & absolute Positionierung



## sniffler (3. September 2007)

Hallo, kann mir jemand erklären, wo der Unterschied zw. relativer und absoluter Positionierung liegt?
Ich hab schon ein paar Definitionen durchgelesen und dabei hab ich folgendes verstanden:

Absolut: - Positionierung abhängig vom Mutterdiv`s
- wenn kein Mutterdiv da ist dann abhängig vom body

Relativ: (habs nicht richtig verstanden) - Verschieben von der Position im Textfluss - wobei die ehemalige Position frei bleibt 

Könnte mir das jemand erklären bitte ?
Danke


----------



## Maik (4. September 2007)

Hi,

ich denke das Beispiel http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeige/position.htm verdeutlicht ganz anschaulich den Unterschied zwischen der absoluten und relativen Positionierung.


----------

